# Installation Windows 10 impossible



## Prunsse (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J’essaie depuis quelques jours de mettre en place Windows 10 via boot camp et l’ISO officiel récupérer sur le site Microsoft (Donc la dernière version de novembre 2019). 
J’ai un MacBook Pro de moins de 2 ans bien mis à jour (je vous donnerai les spécificités si nécessaire) et l’assistant boot camp fonctionne sans problème particulier seulement au redémarrage après création de la partition, je n’arrive pas avoir autre chose qu’un ecran bleu qui me dit que le PC a rencontré un problème et doit redémarrer, avec le code d’erreur suivant : « ACPI-BIOS-ERROR ». 
l’ordinateur redémarre ensuite et si je ne fais rien je retombe sur l’os Mac.

Cela n’a peut être pas d’importance mais si j’appuie sur la touche option au redémarrage qui a lieu juste après l’écran bleu la partition Windows est sélectionnable, alors que si je fais la même chose une fois retourné sur l’os Mac elle n’apparaît plus (alors qu’elle est visible depuis l’utilitaire de disque). 

Aussi j ’ai vu que certaines personnes ont réglé leur problème en utilisant une version plus ancienne de Windows 10 seulement je n’ai pas réussi à trouver de lien valable, je ne sais donc pas si le problème vient de la.

Merci d’avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Prunsse (15 Avril 2020)

Edit :
Meme avec des versions antérieures de windows cela ne fonctionne pas. J'ai testé la version 1903 et la 1803, j'obtiens exactement le meme résultat...


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

Prunsse a dit:


> J’ai un MacBook Pro de moins de 2 ans bien mis à jour (je vous donnerai les spécificités si nécessaire)


Il est toujours important de donner le maximum d'informations, donc une copie écran de la fenêtre de /A propos de ce Mac serait la bienvenue.


Prunsse a dit:


> avec le code d’erreur suivant : « ACPI-BIOS-ERROR »


C'est un message d'erreur typique et spécifique à Windows avec en écran bleu de la mort. Le problème est que sur un vrai PC ça ne peut se régler qu'en allant dans le BIOS, or dans un Mac il n'y en a pas ! Il n'y aura donc aucune possibilité de faire la moindre réparation.

Il va te falloir relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui te proposera une option qui est *Restaurer*, cette option supprimera proprement la partition Windows sans toucher au contenu de la partition macOS. Attention, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer/agrandir une partition Windows ! Je te conseillerais aussi ne pas utiliser un autre fichier .iso pour Windows 10 que la dernière version en cours, donc télécharge de nouveau le fichier depuis le site officiel... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits.


----------



## Prunsse (15 Avril 2020)

Merci de votre réponse,

Voici donc les infos sur mon mac :





Autrement, j'ai déjà restauré et recréé la partition via Boot Camp plusieurs fois avec la dernière version 64 bits mais le résultat est toujours le même...
Peut être devrais-je essayer de partitionner sans passer par Boot Camp ? A vrai dire je ne sais pas si c'est possible ou conseillé mais je vais faire des recherches


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

Prunsse a dit:


> Voici donc les infos sur mon mac :


Donc ce MBP n'a pas besoin d'une clé USB, il suffit d'avoir le fichier .iso et les pilotes/drivers sont stockés dans un espace virtuel. Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait, surtout avec Utilitaire de disque qu'il ne faut jamais utiliser en cas de problème, mais tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list; df -h
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, histoire de voir la structure de ton disque dur et de son occupation. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse, un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...juste après le smiley et tu sélectionnera les balises </> Balise de code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira tu colles le résultat, un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## Prunsse (15 Avril 2020)

Je n'ai rien fait via l'utilitaire de disque, je voulais juste dire que la partition était bien visible malgré qu'elle ne le soit pas quand j'appuyais sur la touche option au démarrage. Mais j'ai pris soin de restaurer l'espace disque via l'assistant Boot Camp à chaque fois.

Voici le résultat de la commande, en espérant que cela aide :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         191.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                59.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +191.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   178Gi   10Gi   27Gi    28%  487601 1864748639    0%   /
devfs          199Ki  199Ki    0Bi   100%     688          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1   178Gi  139Gi   27Gi    84% 1327915 1863908325    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4   178Gi  1.0Gi   27Gi     4%       2 1865236238    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk0s3    56Gi   66Mi   56Gi     1%      19   58218320    0%   /Volumes/BOOTCAMP
map auto_home    0Bi    0Bi    0Bi   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
```


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

Prunsse a dit:


> Voici le résultat de la commande, en espérant que cela aide :


Oh c'est très clair pour moi, mais je ne vois aucune anomalie, tu as réservé 60 Go pour Windows et il reste assez de place pour macOS. Pour le moment je ne vois pas ce qui cloche ? Il faudrait que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici pour éventuellement en dire plus. Sinon, tu peux relancer Assistant Boot Camp, relancer l'option Restaurer qui effacera proprement la partition BOOTCAMP, redémarre, fait une réservation de 55 Go et voit ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Prunsse (15 Avril 2020)

Merci de ton aide, pas de chance pour moi alors..  Je réessaierai a nouveau, en attendant que d'autres personnes se penchent sur mon cas.


----------

